# Suggest a simple dvd player for <= 1.5k



## Chetan1991 (Feb 23, 2011)

Need a simple but reliable and failsafe dvd player for my grandpa. Please suggest some good models priced under 1.5k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

Philips will be very much reliable. They are priced around 2k.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah all other brands like sony,lg too will cost around 2k for basic model.. 

if you dnt have any issue, try any indian(local) DVD player.. they works well too and will come in your range also..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

@Chetan1991: cheap brands are available such as Mitashi.
But buy philips/samsung etc


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2011)

I have just bought a DVD player with USB 2-3 months ago ..Philips DVP3336..but I am not using it much..I watch movies on laptop only..u can buy it from me for Rs 2200..I have bought it @ Rs 2700 ..

if intrstd ..PM me


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 23, 2011)

I would suggest buying a local DVD player... Coz branded DVD players have various protection like region protection etc. And if u want DIVX playability, u have to spend more.

Most local DVD player would play various formats including divx, no protection at all, spare parts are easily available, and cheap. Buy one with USB port.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 23, 2011)

Try MoserBaer... its is total VFM! will be below 2k


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for ur suggestions. Local brandz zindabad!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 23, 2011)

^ haha. which Local brandz?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 24, 2011)

Intex is available for Rs.1400 with USB.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> Need a simple but reliable and failsafe dvd player for my grandpa. Please suggest some good models priced under 1.5k



Earlier I found some good reviews about Passion DVD player here in TDF also I have a close friend who bought it some time back and he doesnt have any problems as such. It has DivX support and USB support as well. It costs around 1.5 K I think. Maybe you can give it a try.


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^ haha. which Local brandz?



Varies... depending on your locality


----------



## trigger (Apr 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Earlier I found some good reviews about Passion DVD player here in TDF also I have a close friend who bought it some time back and he doesnt have any problems as such. It has DivX support and USB support as well. It costs around 1.5 K I think. Maybe you can give it a try.



I bought Passion two years back I guess.. and I can vouch for that.. it's still working total VFM...


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have panasonic... not the original... local brand... 3  yrs gone..  no problem till date... have divx and usb support, optical out, 7.1 surround, dolby, srs, etc


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 18, 2011)

Only local brands will be available below 1.5k which are good but for some time. Buy a branded one which will cost you minimum 2k. One more thing if Intex is available in 1.5k then go for it.


----------



## bhushanm (May 2, 2011)

@OP: If you have not already bought one, I have a seldom used, box-packed MoserBaer DVD Player with USB and memory card support for sale second-hand. Actual Price is more than 2000/-. I will sell you for Rs.650+shipping. If you live in Mumbai , we can meet somewhere and make the exchange.


----------

